# Cough??



## pink_floyd_2006 (Jul 15, 2007)

Anybody ever come across the strain called Cough??


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

Strawberry Cough?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?recnumber=872

Theres a link to Strawberry Cough as sold by Dutch Passion through Dr. Chronic.


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 16, 2007)

No, i've never heard of it. There are so many different types of weed its unbelievable. I only know so many because of it.


----------

